# After a LOOONGGGG journey, here she is!



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I apologize for the bad pics, they don`t do her justice...
Here she is, her name is MAYA 


























A couple more...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG she is absolutely STUNNING!! I need details though LOL! Where did you get her, how old is she, how big is she, ect!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG









ADORABLE









CONGRATULATIONS














She is such a cutie. I love her name









How old is she?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

She is adorable to say the least























Congrats & i wish you many many happy years together


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's beautiful.I love her name.Congratulations,you're so lucky.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, I want her







She is so cute


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is 5 months old, <strike>4 lbs 2 ounces </strike> (sorry, she weighs 2 lbs 11 ounces), she is fat fat and so adorable. I love her so so much!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is beautiful...I am so happy for you, soon my turn...I hope..

ALL The Best,
Andrea~


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

She is so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Maya is simply perfect~a real beauty.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling. Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh good grief!!!! She is TOOOOOO cute!!!! She looks so tiny! Who did you get her from, if you don't mind me asking? She is an absolute doll!
Jess


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh I am so happy for you she is beautiful. Your days to come with her is going to bring you so much joy and happiness. Keep the pictures coming
She is a doll


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

The pictures are so cute. Her little face is so innocent looking. Well woth the wait, I bet!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Maya is adorable! I'm very happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww! Maya is an absolute ANGEL! Congratulations. Is it pronounced in a way that rhymes with papaya?

Tchelsi's mum


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she is a DOLLFACE!!! it is evident she has aspirations to join the Unicorn Club, and we welcome her with open paws!









she looks like she's already full of spunk, and i'm thinking you already have your hands full of Her Royal Mischievous Self






























congrats! margaritas all around!!!!

ann marie and the "...making the Unicorn Club membership kits as quickly as she can..." buttercup


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*WOW!!! She is stunning!!!! Such a cutie doll..........you must be soooooooooooooo excited.

Congratulations!!! 

I might add, I love love love her name. How is Nacho and her getting on??*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations - She's lovely!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

MAYA is MAGNIFICENT - what a gorgeous puppy . I think her eyes are beautiful . How does Nachito like her ? Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg congratulations she is beautiful







Welcome little Maya, what a lovely name too


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style="color:#cc0000">What an absolute doll







I am in love







She is just so precious



































</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful puppy Maya is! Congratulations!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Stunning, gorgeous, breathtaking!! What a doll! Congratulations!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulatoins







*Maya is an absolute beauty*!! What does beautiful Nachito think of her?


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mayrie, MAYA IS ADORABLE!!!! I bet you can hardly contain yourself ... oh THE JOY!
















I know you are looking forward to Nacho's return home to see his new housemate. At least until his return you have alone time with Maya to help her get use to her new home.

I have to tell you, I think your scales are wrong... no way she is 4 pounds anything, she looks so tiny. hehehehe .

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Maya is a doll baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mayrie,she is beautiful, I love her name,







what does your sweet daughter think of her? I am so happy for you I can't wait to see pictures and hear all about her as she grows.








Welcome to the family sweet Maya.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Love her name, love her face, she's too cute!









[attachment=10505:attachment]


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

She's TOO adorable. I'm very jealous!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations!! She is SO ADORABLE!!!!





















If the pictures dont do her justice, I cant even imagine what she looks like in real life- she is breathtaking!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Maya is beautiful, Congratulations!!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Ohhhh, she's so beautiful, makes me want to get another one. Congrats!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

She's so cute....congrats


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats Mayrie. I am so happy that Maya is home with you now. I wish her great success in the show ring!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's darling. She reminds me a bit of Cosy.
SO you're going to show her? Tell her she better
grow. LOL














SHe's too cute!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh heavens, she is gorgeous. Just the sweetest little face, more pics please. They grow up so fast...
Aimee


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mayrie,
The photos are beautiful. You have waited so long for your little girl. You are planning to show her???? We need more info!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww you guys! You are so sweet, i know you can relate to my excitement right now.
I`ve been out all day, showing off my little beauty. We went to see Nacho in the morning and they loved each other, i am so happy to see how well they got along. I know Nacho needed a playmate and she is going to be perfect for him. 
I thought the scale was wrong because she really is tiny, and i hope she grows (hahaha). I am going to weigh her again








As my plans to show her...we`ll have to wait but the handler stacked her today and she looked gorgeous. I am biased of course. We all will watch her grow and you`ll know firsthand all about her. In the meantime, i am going to enjoy her tiny self.
She is as sweet as she looks, she is mellow, well behaved and NOT potty trained (but i don`t care). She is sleeping in her new bed (Stacy`s) in our bedroom. Pics are coming soon!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Awww! Maya is an absolute ANGEL! Congratulations. Is it pronounced in a way that rhymes with papaya?
> 
> Tchelsi's mum[/B]


Yes, that`s the way it is pronounced 











> Mayrie,she is beautiful, I love her name,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you asked, Regina is THRILLED. She loves Nacho like crazy but Nacho isn`t very fond of playing or cuddling. Maya is a kisser, she loves to play with her and they want to sleep together (i don`t think so, she is MINE!)


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition...what a cutie!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OOOPS! i just weighed her, she is 2 lbs 11 ounces. I don`t know what happenned the first time but this time i tripled checked. SORRY!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Maya is just adorable!! Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ohh -- you have your beautiful Mayan Princess. Congratulations on your new baby girl.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is beautiful!







Congrats!









Linda


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I apologize for the bad pics, they don`t do her justice...
> Here she is, her name is MAYA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Here she is, her name is MAYA[/B]


Maya is beautiful!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww! she's a little sweetie! what a beauty she is!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Maya is amazing! What is her full name?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome Maya. She's gorgeous. If these pictures don't do her justice, she must be incredible.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Maya is amazing! What is her full name?[/B]


Her registered name is Milla Garden Flowers, her breeder named her and her new name is Maya, just Maya!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations! Maya is BEAUTIFUL!!!!







I'm so happy that your sweet little girl is home with you now.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Maya is so adorable! I can't wait to hear more about her and hope to see her in the show ring! SO glad she is getting alone wiht her brother. Congratulations!

Susan & My Furkidz in NJ

-------------------------------------------------------

'mmo' date='Jul 29 2006, 02:58 PM' post='230487'] I apologize for the bad pics, they don`t do her justice...
Here she is, her name is MAYA 



A couple more...










[/QUOTE]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh Mayrie she is gorgeous! Im so happy for u..i know u have been waiting so long for a little girl and now u have an angel!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Oh Mayrie she is gorgeous! Im so happy for u..i know u have been waiting so long for a little girl and now u have an angel![/B]


Thanks honey! I am REALLY happy.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Awww, what a beautiful pup! She looks so adorable with her big innocent eyes. What a cutie! Congrats.








... Now, hand her over! haha. (just kidding of course...... or am I? LOL!)


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my, I love her!!!







She is so cute! Would you mind saying where you got her? Or at least share some DNA samples so we can clone her!









Robyn & Lucy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Oh my, I love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your nice words. 
I`ve got her from a breeder in Brazil, i`ve been taking to this breeder for a while and finally i was lucky she had an older puppy available. 
Maya is, personality wise, much more than i expected. She is sweet as can be, she is a kisser, she is great with my daughter. She loves to be with us. 
In terms of her looks i was very specific of what i wanted and i got it. No puppy is perfect but she has a lot of the qualities i was looking for.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

she is beautiful! congratulations!


----------

